# Horizontal Rod Rack



## STRIPASAURUS

Now that's sick!!! My latest fab on my own truck. 

Git'r Done!!!


----------



## Railroader

I *LOVE* it!!!

That's a helluva nice job. You say you made that yourself? How about some close ups?


----------



## AL_N_VB

thats HOT!...nice racks


----------



## permit

*Wonderful*

without a doubt the best looking i have seen


----------



## Newsjeff

Dude, that's one cool a** rack. 

Nice job.

Shooter, ya takin' notes??


----------



## Big Worm

Damn! I want one I gots a Yukon.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

*Close ups*

Sorry for the night shots but here are some close-ups. Thanks for all the awesome compliments!!! And yup, made it myself.


----------



## bstarling

*Are you a TIG man?*

Those are some really nice welds. You doing TIG?

Bill


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

bstarling said:


> Those are some really nice welds. You doing TIG?
> 
> Bill


Thanks!!! Yup! With a watercooled Miller Dynasty.

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Railroader

WOW!!!


----------



## Samurai

bstarling said:


> Those are some really nice welds. You doing TIG?
> 
> Bill


Ditto,nice work and welds.


----------



## Shooter

Said it before and will say it again,,, When I grow up I wanna be just like STRIPASAURUS

Jeff, that is one sweet rack and for the right $$$ I am sure he will build ya one cause ya know I aint that prudy and you ain't got that kind of $$$ so shush and be happy


----------



## narfpoit

That is awesome it looks just like a T-top for a center console. Have you thought about putting some rocket launchers on it too. I bet that would look sweet.

John


----------



## AL_N_VB

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, that's one cool a** rack.
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> Shooter, ya takin' notes??



Don't werry Shooter...he's been driving around thinkin his tackle and yak is secure   ...on top of his truck....


paybacks an itch, NJ


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

narfpoit said:


> That is awesome it looks just like a T-top for a center console. Have you thought about putting some rocket launchers on it too. I bet that would look sweet.
> 
> John












Hows this??? Lotsa room for big offshore rods and reels 

And thanks guys again for all the compliments!!! Just a fisherman with an extreme hobby of hooking up other fishermen!!!


----------



## catman32

*Question*

How much are some of these rack running price wise. You can pm me if you would like. I am deffinatly curious. Thanks Eric


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

catman32 said:


> How much are some of these rack running price wise. You can pm me if you would like. I am deffinatly curious. Thanks Eric


Lotsa options Catman!!! Not trying to advertise here....but I don't want to let your question go unanswered either. Best to call me to discuss what your trying to put together....or ya can check out my add on:

www.digitaldagger.com


*vehicle rod/cooler holders under "new products"

I'm under:

"Custom Aluminum Surf Products"


----------



## jkcam

STRIPASAURUS said:


> Just a fisherman with an extreme hobby of hooking up other fishermen!!!



....yeah, "just a fisherman "..........with some serious talent.

Beautiful!!

Wish I had some talent.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Thanks Jim!!! Kind words!!!

Everyone has a God givin' talent.....you've just got to find it! Some people make custom plugs....custom rods...of which I've no patience to do either...but give me a piece of pipe and some Gorilla glue and it's on!!! LOL!!!

And yea...fisherman once in a while atleast! This year I've been swamped throwing pipe onto trucks...haven't had much time to myself! This weekend I'm heading out hook or by crook to fish! Once I finish just one more cooler/rod-rack....for a Hummer H2 no less.


Git'r done!!!


----------



## KT_UMCP

Dude, that is just simply awesome. I have seen some great ones but damn that is shweeeeeeet!!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Thanks KT!!! Glad ya like!!!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## Rob & Deb

Hey Stripasaurus ... I love it! Another piece of awesome work! The pics look great. Sweet design. You never cease to amaze me!  One question though ... when you gonna come visit??! Somebody here needs to get hooked up with one of your racks so you can come see your sis! -- Deb


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

He does awesome work. I certainly can vouch for that.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Thanks Big Sis and B.I.L.!!! Hoped you'd like this one!!! Just got in from fishing. LBI..south end in Holgate. Banged a nice fat 34 incher on topwater plug this am around 9:00 and then around noon (2) monster blues on bait. Had a good time!!! Fished with Rich @ DigitalDagger.com. He guided me this morning. I've never been out on Holgate. Nice!!! Vistit to VA???? Don't know when....works still going! Fall run is on up here....come on up and maybe B.I.L. could get a "reel" sweet rack at a "reel" sweet family discount!!! My delivery prices would kill ya! LOL!

And thanks Ruddog!!! Hows things down there in Cape May County??? Hope all is well and your out there catchin' fish!!!

Welp....out to clean up and clean fish....to Garrys' Homecoming football game and then out to the garage all day tomorrow for a 128 qt. cooler/rod-rack for a Hummer due on Sunday. Gonna deliver this to LBI so's I can fish alittle more!!!


----------



## Rob & Deb

Sounds like you had a good day! Your B.I.L. would be jealous! I'm jealous too, but no fishin' for me anytime soon. Have to get past the PT. Don't think I could handle hookin' into something big right now. LOL

He hasn't seen your pics yet. He'll see them tonight. I'm sure he'll be impressed. He's been talking about wanting to get you to make something for him. Once we finish up the house in Norfolk and either rent it or sell it, I'm sure he'll hook up with you for something fancy for his truck. Hopefully one day soon we can get up there to see ya. That's a weekend you'll have to stay out of the garage. Then again, the two of you will probably be out there the whole time anyway.  

Keep up the good work, bro. You've definitely got it goin' on! You make your sister proud.


----------



## Rob & Deb

He just looked at the pics. Two comments: *Sweeeeet* and *kick a***


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Now I'm blushing...... 


Git'r done!!!


----------



## Mr.Mom

Man that's nice....

I heard ya did nice work but that is _really nice work_


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Thanks there Mr. Mom!!! And might I add that YOUR rig is sweet as well!!! Saw it on S.O.L.. Of course it needs one of my racks on it to make it complete!!! 

Thanks for the compliments!!!
Tight lines!!!


Michael


----------



## Mr.Mom

Thanks Mike...

I'm not done yet....just low on bread right now  

The Truck Camper is back at the factory so all further mods are on hold till I find out what's up with it....


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

I fully understand!!!

But I do happen to have a 128 qt. that I'm getting ready to post up 4-sale.....with a sweet deal to go with it as I blundered a job this past weekend and instead of cutting the rack apart I'm just fabbing him a new one instead......

Tight lines!


----------

